# Should i buy a TV or a monitor ?? Here's what i plan... Plz Guide.



## ritwick123 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I have heard that it is possible to watch TV in monitor *without any TV Tuner Card *with any HD DTH connection through HDMI of monitor.

So i plan to get the Dell ST2220L 22inch HD LED monitor at a price of 7500 Rs. and any HD DTH (preferably tata sky HD) for 2500Rs. Total i assume the setup would cost me 10000Rs.  It would also serve me a dual purpose of having a secondary computer (as i use my laptop and a computer without monitor is lying boxed in a closet).( I also do have an ALTEC LANSING VS2621 2.1 speakers so that would solve the issue of buying a speaker.)

So is there any issue ? Should i go for it ? Will all TV function be available ? What are the problems/issues i might face for this kind of setup for watching TV 90% of the times(10% PC usage) ??This would be a fantastic cheap full HD LED TV solution for such a cheap price of 10,000 Rs.

Friends, Seniors, Geeks and all knowledgeable fellas please shed some light on this and highlight any problems/issues associated with it. Thank you.


----------



## Xbox (Nov 10, 2011)

joy.das.jd said:


> Yes HDMi and AV cable can both be used simultaneously. I myself use similar configuration. My PS3 is hooked to dell U2311H via a HDMI to DVI cable. For the sudio part I use the AV cable and l have connected the same to my logitech Z506 using the white and red connectors. The video cable (yellow cable) is not being used.
> 
> And everything works just fine.




If joy.das.jd opinion is true...U just go ahead....


----------

